# S13 Super Hicas Removal



## purdy36 (May 25, 2005)

Anyone know whats best to do..i saw some Super Hicas Eliminator on ebay at like 400$..anyone have a better idea maybe cheaper 

Jon


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out this site: Kazama Auto HICAS Stopper Rod 240SX '89-'94 - ProjectNissan.com


----------

